# NUB



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

And just think, when I'm loading magazines for my CZ 75, I'm bitchin about my fingers hurting at the 7th or 8th mag.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Truly remarkable individual. Great post.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

CZ's rock! Get ya a maglua loader and quit your whining


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I do like my maglula it makes loading 16rds easy. I don't have a CZ but the XD mags tend to have stiff springs. 
The guy in the video shoots shotgun also I watched him on tv.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey, no more whining an cryin from me. I got a LuLa an like it.


----------

